# What do 2.5L weigh compared to a VR6?



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm wondering what a 2.5L weighs compared to a VR6.
I believe a VR6 is about 200 lbs. heavier than a 1.8T...
Currently I have a 1.8T in a mk1 TT and I'm looking to do a motor swap & turbo it. I'm in a huge debate between putting a 2.5T in or a VR6T in. Weight is playing the biggest part in this because I know the builds will cost the same and the power will be more than enough with either setup and both bolt right into my car. I know that a VR6 is a heavy motor and I don't want my car to feel nose heavy. I've driven plenty of VR Corrado's and I strongly dislike that feeling, however, I do have about 400 lbs. of haldex equipment on the rear axle to compensate for that a little, but still the less weight up front the better.
What would you guys do?
Do you know any weight figures?
Maybe knowing what the 2.0T GTi vs. the 2.5L Rabbit weighs would be a good starting point if nobody has any idea.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: What do 2.5L weigh compared to a VR6? (DougLoBue)*

06 GTI 2.0T Curb Weight 3308 lbs.
06 Rabbit 2.5 Curb Weight 2974 lbs.
Both 2 dr. Both manual transmission. And it bears noting that the vehicle dimensions are exactly the same.
The only dimension that was different, was the GTI sits .2 (two tenths) of an inch higher than the Rabbit.


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: What do 2.5L weigh compared to a VR6? (TheBossQ)*

how is this possible ? what on the gti is heavier than on the rabbit ? 334lbs difference, it can´t be the engine. is it a lighter interior or less acoustic insulation ?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: What do 2.5L weigh compared to a VR6? (yohimbe)*

Yea that doesn't make much sense to me either...
The 2.0T has one less cylinder and essentially the same equipment as the rabbit? What are the GTI brakes 1" bigger up front? I don't see that adding 300 lbs...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: What do 2.5L weigh compared to a VR6? (DougLoBue)*

6-speed vs. 5-speed, that would be probably 30-50 lbs more.
Turbo and associated crap probably are about 50 more.
Wheel weight and brakes are probably 5-10 lbs per corner more.
The GTI seats probably weigh 10 lbs more a piece.
I can't figure out where the rest of it would come from.








I thought I read somewhere that a fully dressed VR6 and 02A are about 475 lbs. Take it with a grain of salt, I have no way of proving that. If that were true, an 02A is about 85 lbs, so 390 for the VR6. Seems about right to me.
Brendan


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

GTI's have more radio equip..amp nav ipod multi function steering wheel...etc
bulkier center console larger spare
seats are heavier...rear a/c heated seats headlights are heavier.......thats about all i can think of to add in there
edit...im thinking baseline of both models...rabbits have lots of options to add some weight


_Modified by DRedman45 at 9:44 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (DRedman45)*

A VR6 is not much heavier then a 1.8T. If you've ever seen a VR6 without the intake mani on it, you'd see how compact it really is.
I own a VR6 Raddo and it doesn't have any understeering problems.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_A VR6 is not much heavier then a 1.8T. 

87lbs difference


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

2.5L is 23lb's more then a 1.8T 
reason is the lower "half" of the 5cyl is aluminum..so that helps


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
87lbs difference 

Is that with all the the hardware attached (turbo, manifolds and such)?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_
Is that with all the the hardware attached (turbo, manifolds and such)?

on the 1.8t yes (o2j version)


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_2.5L is 23lb's more then a 1.8T 
reason is the lower "half" of the 5cyl is aluminum..so that helps 

2.5 block is iron just like the 1.8T - both have aluminum heads. 

Might be worthwhile to compare the Jetta 2.5 Wolfsburg to the Jetta 2.0T Wolfsburg......same equipment levels.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (pezzy84)*

funny how people talk without weighting or seeing the motors out of the car.
when we did the world 1st mk1 2.5L swap we had the motors all out, wieghed them for the differnces to adjust the coilover dampneing and YES the block is cast BUT the lower cradle is aluminum. which is some why means the motor is half al. ....head and craddle.
know before posting. thats what screws up the interwebz


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

i think the biggest difference is the 02m. this thing is beefy.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

no trans, just motors, belt assy. manifolds etc


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_funny how people talk without weighting or seeing the motors out of the car.
when we did the world 1st mk1 2.5L swap we had the motors all out, wieghed them for the differnces to adjust the coilover dampneing and YES the block is cast BUT the lower cradle is aluminum. which is some why means the motor is half al. ....head and craddle.
know before posting. thats what screws up the interwebz

I think most people speculate because not everyone has access to this data, but are still trying to help the poster make a decision. Anyways, posting actual data is always good.
A 4cyl will obviously weight less then a 6cyl or even 5cyl. The question I think the OP needs to ask himself is whether or not handling or power are more important to him. VR6T's are basically proven and the the aftermarket is there for them. 2.5T's are still in their infancy and the aftermarket options are not quite as big.
Either way, you'll make good power, the question is how much power do you really want. If you're going 4wd, then I'm assuming quite as numerous.
BTW, the VR6 is a very light engine for it's disp. Also, its compactness makes the placement of the CG very favorable when you compare it to other V/inline 6's.


_Modified by dohc at 2:07 PM 2-9-2010_


----------

